# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Erreur "SQL Error: 17002, SQLState: null"

## Apach2011

Bonjour , 

je en suis en train de faire une application en utilisant les frameworks jsf , spring , hibernate  la base de spcification JPA , et comme SGCD Oracle 9i 

Pour tester si mon code est bien , j'ai utilis Junit pour les tests unitaires or j'ai le probleme suivant mais j'ai pas compris la source si vous pouvez m'aider ! 

Le code source est : 


```

```

L'erreur est : 


```

```

*Mais j'arrive  connecter  mon application via un login et password cd la connexion avec oracle ca marche*

----------


## karbos

Tu as cette erreur : http://ora-12519.ora-code.com/
Pour moi a arrive quand tu n'as pas ouvert assez de sessions dans la config de ta base de donnes... Bizare non ?
Essaierais-tu de crer un pool de connexion trop gros par rapport  la config de ton serveur Oracle ?

Edit - a pourrait t'aider : http://www.stack-fr.com/stackoverflo...rs-205160.html

----------

